# Yahoo Chat Room



## jazzmaster44 (Jun 11, 2003)

How can I Play music, while I am in the Yahoo Chat Room. I see that people are playing music in the Chat room, I am trying to learned how can I do it.

Thanks!


----------



## GoldwingBabe (Dec 31, 2003)

Well you can simply double click your speaker icon in your main toolbar on your pc. That opens your Volume Control. Now click Options then Properties and then click a dot in recording and click OK. Put a check mark in to Select Stereo Mixer (or try different choices to find what it is for you if you dont see Stereo Mixer as a choice). Now just start the song you want to play on whatever source you use on your PC. You will have to hold the talk botton down the whole time through out the song. Hint there are programs you can download to hold the talk button down for you. Remember to undo the things you did to play the song so you can speak on the mic by going back into your Volume Control and getting into your Recording Control to Select the Mic.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

It's quite possible that the people who are playing music are using Cheetah Chat (a free download at www.cheetahchat.com ). The Cheetah Chat interface for Yahoo chat includes the ability to play .WAV files in the chatroom.


----------

